# Getting to Dover



## suda (Oct 30, 2010)

Can motorhomes and cars use the lanes left empty, which are shown when the lorries are stacked, to drive to the Port of Dover on the M20?
Has anyone done the A2 M2 route via Canterbury recently?
Is it Euro Tunnel rather than the port that is affected by the stacking?
If you have been in recent days , please can we have an update? Thanks


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We did the A2 / M2 a week gone Sunday and it was the clearest I have ever known it. We were so early they put us on an earlier ferry. The DFDS chap said that it had been very busy Friday and Saturday though.


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi Suda.

Use the M2. We sailed from Dover on the 9th July, used this route and had very little traffic travelling early evening. Coming back last Sunday afternoon though, there was a queue starting at the top of the hill as you come into the port.

It has been taking longer to exit through UK border control since May which has made the queues look worse but once through there are less vehicles at the ticket booths.

Just leave sufficient time to catch your sailing. We invariably are let onto the previous sailing to the one we are booked on when arriving early.

Enjoy the trip.

Mike


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

suda said:


> Can motorhomes and cars use the lanes left empty, which are shown when the lorries are stacked, to drive to the Port of Dover on the M20?


No, you'll be diverted off the M20.


----------



## InfaRed (Nov 9, 2010)

Unlike the French who park the lorries up either side of the road the police close the M20 to all but lorries. Seems to me to be totally unnecessary and just causes problems for everyone else with the diversions. 
I spoke to someone Thursday night at Escalles, where I stayed before getting the tunnel on Friday morning, who was delayed by about 5 hours because of the gridlock caused by an accident on the diversion. There was virtually no delay in Calais.
Ian


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Be aware that the A20 from Dover end will have no access to the tunnel for a while. Access is M20 to junction 11, then u turn to southbound lanes and exit at junction 11A. The dates are on Eurotunnel website.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm going Monday 3rd August, unless things improve significantly it looks like the M2/A2 for the Ferry terminal.


----------



## fabfive (Dec 31, 2008)

We're going tomorrow night /early hours Sat morning. 

I'm at work during the day, so a limit to how much extra time we can leave. Guess we had better try to take the alternative route and be prepared to queue! 

We'll sit it out for as long as it takes. We are so desperate for our holiday this year!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well my tactic last Sunday was to set off as early as possible (which was not very early) for the 6pm DFDS ferry to Dunkirk. Its 320 miles for us but what I found was the easiest journey ever. The Dartford crossing was now a breeze and very little commercial traffic. As said we got an earlier ferry as DFDS dont seem to mind putting you on an earlier one if there is space. I think this is what I will do in future anyway. We would normally opt for a 4 or 5pm but by booking the 6pm we allowed loads of time and still got an earlier ferry. Not sure what they would do if you were actually late for your "official" ferry so better to be early.


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

Men! - I am going in! (later)


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

InfaRed said:


> Unlike the French who park the lorries up either side of the road the police close the M20 to all but lorries. Seems to me to be totally unnecessary and just causes problems for everyone else with the diversions.
> I spoke to someone Thursday night at Escalles, where I stayed before getting the tunnel on Friday morning, who was delayed by about 5 hours because of the gridlock caused by an accident on the diversion. There was virtually no delay in Calais.
> Ian


It's the old 'elf n safety' issue here - with truck drivers parked up on the M20, they are wandering all over the road, cooking on gas stoves beside their vehicles etc., and it would be too dangerous to have other vehicles lumbering past. I am sure a solution could be found where the trucks are parked on the hard shoulder and lane 1 and a line of cones installed in lane 2, leaving lane 3 for use, but the H&S and insurance boys for the Highways Agency just wouldn't countenance it........


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

There was talk of setting up a contraflow on the other carriageway but I think that has been shelved for similar reasons.


Pete


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

InfaRed said:


> Unlike the French who park the lorries up either side of the road the police close the M20 to all but lorries. Seems to me to be totally unnecessary and just causes problems for everyone else with the diversions.
> I spoke to someone Thursday night at Escalles, where I stayed before getting the tunnel on Friday morning, who was delayed by about 5 hours because of the gridlock caused by an accident on the diversion. There was virtually no delay in Calais.
> Ian


They have more parking areas in Northern France, as well as the Tunnel and Calais being miles apart on different roads with numerous routes away from them. Dover and Folkstone Tunnel and effectively stuck on the M20.

I presume the Police are closing the entire road to enable certain vehicle to move down the middle and if required escape or turn round ( fresh loads) .

From what ive read the current situation is moving Kent Police to near breaking point.


----------

